# Supported System Hardware



## BillFinkNC (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a very simple question: Is anyone else, by chance using this? Thanks SO much for your input. 

I'm ordering a pretty beefy unit/server, and wish to be certain it's supported (can have FreeBSD 8.1-Release) installed on this unit.

Intel XeonE5620 2.4Ghz, 12M Cache,Turbo, HT,
PowerEdge T410 Chassis w/ up to 6 Hot-Plug Hard Drives,LCD Diagnostics (224-8662)

PERC6i SAS RAID Controller Internal with Battery (341-6175)
 1TB 7.2K RPM SATA 3.5" Hot Plug Hard Drive (341-8730) - Quantity 3


----------



## da1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Apart from that SAS controller (no chipset specified) it will work on all the rest. If you can find a chipset for the controller, you can compare it against the supported hardware devices.


----------



## BillFinkNC (Oct 28, 2010)

*Which Build Of FreeBSD Should I Use With The Xeon?*

Thanks For The Input - Which Build???

AMD64 or the IA64? - Hope I didn't go over-board with ordering 8Gig RAM.


----------



## mk (Oct 28, 2010)

amd64 - for 64 bit amd and intel proc's. ia64 for intel itanium.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Oct 29, 2010)

da1 said:
			
		

> Apart from that SAS controller (no chipset specified) it will work on all the rest. If you can find a chipset for the controller, you can compare it against the supported hardware devices.


See my post here.


----------



## BillFinkNC (Oct 29, 2010)

*SATA Raid*

What I (guess) I'm just going to rely on is the BIOS reporting any RAID problems.

As we installed the DRAC card.

I installed the AMD64 build and it's working like a rocket-ship! (FreeBSD is/has always been the server of choice for me and has always behaved like a VERY SECURE rocket-ship anyway.)

Been with it since version 4 and have been using it ever since.

Here is/are (snippets) from  my DMESG - 

Mind You EIGHT CPUs does it recognize, as well as the RAM.


```
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5620  @ 2.40GHz (2394.02-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x206c2  Family = 6  Model = 2c  Stepping = 2
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,                         
ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x29ee3ff<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,<b17>,DCA,SSE4                         
.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT,AESNI>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 8246657024 (7864 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <DELL   PE_SC3  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
```


```
atapci0: <Intel ICH10 SATA300 controller> port 0xe8e0-0xe8e7,0xe8d0-0xe8d3,0xe8e8-0xe8ef,0xe8d4-0xe8d7,0xec00-0xec0f,0xec10-0xec1f irq 23 at device 
31.2 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: <Intel ICH10 SATA300 controller> port 0xe8f0-0xe8f7,0xe8d8-0xe8db,0xe8f8-0xe8ff,0xe8dc-0xe8df,0xec20-0xec2f,0xec30-0xec3f irq 22 at device 
31.5 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
```


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Oct 29, 2010)

BillFinkNC said:
			
		

> What I (guess) I'm just going to rely on is the BIOS reporting any RAID problems.



You could add something like this in /usr/local/etc/periodic/daily:

```
#!/bin/sh
#
# From:
# $FreeBSD: src/etc/periodic/daily/406.status-3ware,v 1.1.2.1 2006/03/08 22:56:28 brueffer Exp $
#

# If there is a global system configuration file, suck it in.
#
if [ -r /etc/defaults/periodic.conf ]
then
    . /etc/defaults/periodic.conf
    source_periodic_confs
fi

case "$daily_status_mpt_enable" in
    [Yy][Ee][Ss])
        echo
        echo 'Checking status of mpt(8) devices:'
        echo
        /usr/sbin/mptutil show volumes
        echo
        /usr/sbin/mptutil show drives

        rc=0
        ;;

    *)  rc=0;;
esac

exit $rc
```

Which, if you add 

```
daily_status_mpt_enable="YES"
```
to /etc/periodic.conf, will give you output like this as part of the nightly system report:

```
Checking status of mpt(8) devices:

mpt0 Volumes:
  Id     Size    Level   Stripe  State  Write-Cache  Name
     0 (  279G) RAID-1          OPTIMAL   Enabled   

mpt0 Physical Drives:
   0 (  279G) ONLINE <WDC WD3000HLFS-0 4V02> SATA bus 0 id 1
   1 (  279G) ONLINE <WDC WD3000HLFS-0 4V02> SATA bus 0 id 9
```


----------

